# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Heading Home

## dadto6

Beautiful morning, the island is very green.  No sargassum anywhere.  We enjoyed a splendid 10-day stay in Paradise, must return to reality later today.  Went to mass at St. Catherine of Sienna in Colombier, followed by walk through the yard sale by the daycare behind the tennis courts in Colombier.



Few random foodie pics from the trip.  

Red Tuna and Avocado Tacos at La Cabane Cheval Blanc



I enjoyed the Octopus Fricassee with accompaniments.  Anita enjoyed the Thai Shrimp Salad at Les Bananiers.





Very delicious Duck with stuffing & potatoes at Le Grain de Sel.

----------


## cassidain

Bon retour, Dad. Enjoyed your reporting.

----------


## cec1

Nice pics on your departure! Travel safe!

----------


## NancySC

Really enjoyed your posts, pix, comments during your stay.  Wondering where you were to take the picture at the beginning of these ? Safe travels home !

----------


## dadto6

Hi Nancy,
from my Villa pool deck in Colombier

----------


## steelpe

> Hi Nancy,
> from my Villa pool deck in Colombier



Do you mind sharing which villa that is?

----------


## Cwater

Thanks for the wonderful reporting.  Felt like I was there instead of freezing in LI.  Safe travels.  See you on the beach

----------


## NancySC

> Hi Nancy,
> from my Villa pool deck in Colombier



Quite the view from the heights !

----------

